# FS: dried peppermint and lemon mint



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

I have both available let me know if interested


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

Please post some prices. I might be interested.


----------



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

2 ounces for 5.00. I also have spearmint


----------

